
Ask HN: Search jobs - chclau
Is it possible to search the jobs list using a specific keyword, like discipline or location? How?
======
mtmail
[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/) (found via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12406534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12406534))

~~~
JSeymourATL
Great share, thank you!

